# Question For you sex-multiple-times-per-week people



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often? Do you always do the same position? How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um...I dunno. It's just fun. Different positions, the flow of Love. It's good. Even if "uniform". Love it.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

The day sex is boring is the day I join the nunnery. "Sex" is piv and oral. It can't be the same feel everytime. It's always a little different. 

Some times it's sweet, sometimes it's fvcking. When you are into that person and they are into you, the experience is what is memorable. It's the bonding that you remember.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

OP, I agree!! After 20 years 4 times a week is just woefully unappealing to me. 

We did have some awesome long, sweaty, 8 position freaky, brought out the toys, multiple O sex on Friday though!! 

After sex like that quickie sex, normal sex, is just so Burger king in comparison. I would much rather have sex once a week like that versus 4 times a week with normal sex.

All imo  as long as we are all happy and our spouses are happy that's all that matters.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often? Do you always do the same position? How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


Work on the other non sexual parts of your marriage and both of you will be unable to keep your hands off each other.

Sexual positions and variety are important, but if attraction and desire is not there , boredom will step in fast.

The key is to remain sexually attracted to each other.
Keep her looking forward to having sex _with you_.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

There's a lot of variety in and out of sex...

Heels, stockings, dresses, skirts and so forth add visual...

Bed, floor, shower, couch, kitchen counter adds location in the local variety...

On going foreplay, in public I smack her a$$ and she grabs my package, we make sexy jokes and fun out of everyday life...

Sometimes events play a role, for me daytime sex can be different from nighttime sex, sneaking one in before work while running the risk to be late, getting one in before kids get home and continue a normal appearance...

There's plenty ways to avoid sexual staleness...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

WadeWilson said:


> There's a lot of variety in and out of sex...
> 
> Heels, stockings, dresses, skirts and so forth add visual...



And that's just for the man what does the woman wear.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often? Do you always do the same position? How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


Well sometimes it is the same old same old, but what can beat being inside the woman you love?

I don't know if I have a weird body but 2 days without ejaculation I can manage, any longer and my balls start to ache, I might 'leak' and my penis will (best word I can use to describe it) 'crawl' or 'flutter' and throb.

It's why I'm downstairs at 5 am at the moment.

We sometimes check out websites for positions to try. Make our own up etc.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

pinejacker said:


> I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often?


It's sex, how could it be a rut. 




pinejacker said:


> Do you always do the same position?


Nope. Probably the most common is cowgirl, maybe 60% of the time. Throw in missionary, from behind, spooning, and her sitting on my lap and once in a while her bent over in the shower. Often she starts on top until she orgasms and then we shift to another. Or we start, we switch and she takes the top until she orgasms and switch back. Cowgirl is the way she orgasms from PIV 95% of the time she so we often include it often. After she orgasms she loves it hard and fast, so if I'm able to last a while I'll pick one good for moving fast and hard.

That's just the PIV...



pinejacker said:


> How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


Make it good?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WadeWilson said:


> Sometimes events play a role, for me daytime sex can be different from nighttime sex, sneaking one in before work while running the risk to be late, getting one in before kids get home and continue a normal appearance...


If only my kids bus driver knew why they miss the bus so often and I have to drive them to get them to school...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

larry.gray said:


> If only my kids bus driver knew why they miss the bus so often and I have to drive them to get them to school...



If only my kids bus driver knew why I was always late to the stop to get them.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I can't imagine ever getting bored with sex. Even if you exhaust all the positions known to man, there's always the exciting option of creating your own. Plus, the bedroom is only one room in the house in which to get frisky - not the only one.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are really in love with the person i dont think you can ever get tired i have not and do not think i will. However i did get tired or "bored" with past women and what i mean by that is i enjoyed the sex but it cannot compare to now.

There are like a little over 100 different sex positions maybe even more (google it if you dont believe me) than add in all the different places the man could finish to each position. In addition add in all the different places in the house or backyard etc you could have sex on that right there is like 1000 or more different scenario's than add in all the different order of things you could do it in or finish on or finish on top of etc you will easily get like thousands of different way's. Also factor in role playing and that leads to a million different scenario's you and your partner can act out.

You can never run out if you are creative and you will always have your favorite positions and times in which you two just want to bond. Those bonding times are great for the good old reliable intimate positions.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When you have a great marriage, you have great sex. It really is that simple.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sex never gets old. It would be one thing if I was just hitting a piece of ass 3 - 4 times/week - that would get boring. It's entirely different when you are with the woman you love and want to spend the rest of your life with. Here is some variety for you to try...try going from position to position without uncoupling. That will throw in a little spice and it will help test how well each of you are in tune with the other, i.e. teamwork. As long as sex is a team effort as opposed to one person doing most or all the work, it cannot be bad IMHO.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A good tease gets me going anyday. That's all it is.

It's fun to try out new things sure but in the end of the day, it's just sex. You get horny, you flirt, you score, you finish, and repeat once you get horny again. Just a bodily function.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often? Do you always do the same position? How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


no rut here Before we took some time apart for his counseling,we made love every single day.I look forward to getting back into that routine LOL

We always did our favorite positions...missionary,from behind,standing and from behind,me on top,and lying on our side spooning.We always had foreplay,pleasing each other in various ways before the main event

I craved that time of the day every single day.I still crave it.I always just thought it was because he is so damn amazing at sex  I never felt pressured to orgasm and never had trouble orgasming.He's the only man who ever gave me an orgasm with zero effort on my part...that in itself is the most precious and awesome thing EVER.

It was our time to bond and reconnect after a long day at work.Any irritability we had from our day was completely gone by the time we got our clothes off and it really set a great tone for the rest of the evening.It kept us kind and sweet and patient with each other instead of grouchy and tired from work and commuting.

Someone once told me (a female friend of mine actually) that we are an oversexed couple.I told her she was out of her mind.

I don't understand how anyone can get bored with sex if they are truly in love with the person.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

If you are passionate about each other, sex is never boring. It is all about the emotion that you bring to love-making. How do you tire of pleasure? When you see the look of bliss that you bring to your spouse's face, there is no thought of boredom.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> If you are passionate about each other, sex is never boring. It is all about the emotion that you bring to love-making. How do you tire of pleasure? When you see the look of bliss that you bring to your spouse's face, there is no thought of boredom.


:iagree::iagree::iagree: oh yeah!:smthumbup:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> If you are passionate about each other, sex is never boring. It is all about the emotion that you bring to love-making. How do you tire of pleasure? When you see the look of bliss that you bring to your spouse's face, there is no thought of boredom.


And sometimes when you imagine the look of pleasure on their face while you're looking at the back of their head


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

> It's sex, how could it be a rut.


Oh, the linguistic irony ...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, and sex is just fun. Sometimes it's slow and languid, sometimes snuck in before leaving for work, sometimes with some video inspiration, or a book, or a fantasy, or a recollection, or a new toy, new lingerie, or a new position, or a new place ... (which gives rise to more things to recollect!)

Humans seek variety - just make sure you have that variety with the person you love!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> If you are passionate about each other, sex is never boring. It is all about the emotion that you bring to love-making. How do you tire of pleasure? When you see the look of bliss that you bring to your spouse's face, there is no thought of boredom.


I agree!!! It is the little things that bring bliss and excitement. My wife and I just bought a new SUV yesterday...and while looking at them in the dealer showroom....she quietly asked me..."do these back seats fold down flat so we can have some "fun" like we did in High School?" 

I am sure the look on my face was priceless...and the fact that she was even thinking about doing this in our new SUV was awesome. Little things like this add spice...and I can't wait to lay these seats down and try them out!!!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

A rut? NEVER! Because I love him so much, would do anything for him, and nothing can compare to expressing that through feeling him inside of me. He doesn't seem to mind either!


----------



## JediG (Nov 9, 2012)

It wouldn't feel all "same old" anyway, I don't think, because we both love sex (obviously) and it always feels new and different. Familiar, but somehow like it's the first time all over again but without the awkward and the only lasting ninety seconds. 

And of course it's not always in the same position. Or in the same place, even (just before Christmas the mood struck us in a liquor store, and they had one of those big freezer rooms...). Sometimes we'll throw some toys or outfits in if we feel like it. It's never boring.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting thread. For those who have sex regularly, they wonder, "How could sex be boring?" "It's fun!" Why would one not want to have sex?" 

Yet, in the threads where someone doesn't want sex, the attitude is just the opposite. "How could someone need sex so often?" "It's a chore." I guess I'm just thinking out oud.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

We try to stay loose and in the moment as well as take advantage of moments when they may come unexpectedly. Sometimes planned. Sometimes spontaneous. It is a focus on each other in all aspects of the relationship and not just the specific moves and positions and minutia of each sexual encounter.
If things are working during the day, sparks will fly at night or morning or afternoon. Set schedules are for factories. Intimacy is creative and follows no schedule.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

pinejacker said:


> I have read multiple posts from people who have sex 3 or 4 times a week and I am curious how you avoid falling in a rut doing it that often? Do you always do the same position? How do you keep it from being same old same old having that much sex?


Someone who has sex only once a month can ask the once a week crowd the same thing. 

Seven times in a day is our record. But we've tapered off after five years to once a day most days but twice a day maybe a couple times a week. With two kids we don't have as much opportunity. 

It has nothing to do with positions. We just like doing it.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I just don't get how SEX can get boring? Really? I just can't imagine it. We have had periods where we went at least once per day, with times of two or three mixed in, and it never got stale. The hormonal passion lessens, but it seems that it just opened up more avenues for exploration.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Making Love is new every morning ....it's one thing that just never grows old....

We're both touchy/feely affectionate Romantics at







....the emotional high of intimacy is just something we crave...if we had the hormonal fire to jump each other a couple times a day, we would !

We take it to the limit in what we're able. It's never a bother , but the ultimate stress reliever & comforter...a piece of heaven. 

Doesn't matter if we do the same thing over & over & over, it's who we're with and how we feel about each other.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The old in-out is, in itself, repetitive so repetition can't be the problem. Right? Assuming you're exploring a full range of variations on the theme you can quietly add erotic stories to your evening, read to each other and there is always a bit of porn to view and laugh at. Ugh the sounds they make!!!!

Having said that, we take hotel weekends,during which we may or may not actually leave town. Sometimes it's just an over nighter and other times we take extended weekend. But we've been doing it every other month for almost three years now. Been married 28 and still have a full house!!!! So, we have to get away in order to really get the kinks out 

I don't know, if you both are enjoying sex I'm not seeing how it gets boring?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

We enjoy a lot of variety in positions, toys and forplay. Been at it for 30 years and we still find new things to try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife is not into oral. Go figure. All other women I had known loved it. She will let me do it a bit "for me" 

What is a vaginal flashlight ? Never heard of that. Like a lighted speculum for an gyno exam?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> What is a vaginal flashlight ? Never heard of that. Like a lighted speculum for an gyno exam?


Fake vagina.

Sex Products Review: Fleshlight - AskMen


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Fake vagina.
> 
> Sex Products Review: Fleshlight - AskMen


Oh, silly me. Fleshlight. I have about 8 of those. Speed Bump is my favorite textured sleeve. Don't get the smooth texture, a complete lube hog. Been eying the destroya for a while, but afraid I might like it to much. :rofl:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

We :smthumbup:averaged once a day for over 20 years...Married 47 years....Still not old....


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I dunno, even "boring" not bent over the back of a chair sex is still pretty fun. A lot of the time we'll just be sitting around watching TV after our son goes to sleep and one of us will say "This is dumb, lets go make out".

Sometimes it turns steamy, sometimes not. I just know I like running my fingers up and down her skin and the reaction it gets. I'm not sure that could ever be boring.


----------



## Swoosh (Feb 20, 2013)

Is your spouse a scheduler? Mine is and as we got busy with our two kids sex when the moment is right was not happening. So we talked and she needed to know what night we were having sex. It's on the family icalendar as LN.

It has been terrific, she can mentally prepare for our sex and is way more free. We even have a fun night, where I get to play out fantasy's.

My advice is to talk, the stress of not knowing when she was going to have sex bothered my wife. The fact now she knows, has set her free.


----------



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

Swoosh said:


> Is your spouse a scheduler? Mine is and as we got busy with our two kids sex when the moment is right was not happening. So we talked and she needed to know what night we were having sex. It's on the family icalendar as LN.
> 
> It has been terrific, she can mentally prepare for our sex and is way more free. We even have a fun night, where I get to play out fantasy's.
> 
> My advice is to talk, the stress of not knowing when she was going to have sex bothered my wife. The fact now she knows, has set her free.


My DW is also a scheduler. She likes to schedule our "happy hour" for day in the morning before we get on with our day. She will often call me to remind me during the day and we both look forward to this time to connect on so many levels. We're in our 50's and have been doing this for our entire relationship unless one of us is ill. Our good friends know not to call us during "happy hour" as you will get voice mail. For us it is not about positions and places, it is our time to focus on each other and connect. I could never get bored having any kind of sex with the woman I love.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with the post. There's only so much you can do as a married couple. 4 times a week seems like an awful lot.


----------

